# Advertising



## dtm165 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, I am in the stump grinding business and it has been almost 2 years! I didn't get too much advertising done last year besides connections and an ad for the yellowpages. I am doing this part time and have a job as a salesman for a family tree care business. Right when spring comes I am thinking of new ways (low cost) to make my company (stump grinding) have even more work. What do you guys think of 10% referral. The customer who refers my business gets a part of it . Additional ways to advertise? 

Thank you
Daniel


----------



## atvguns (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think I would do 10% that could be alot if it was a big job just do a 25 dollar gift card to wal-mart or something like that

or maybe a gas card that would get people's attention right now


----------



## Bodark (Sep 12, 2011)

I think networking with other pros in related and unrelated feilds work the best. This is how I grew my buisness. Plumbers, roofers, handymen, painters, landscapers, nurserymen, any service that a home owner may call. Build your book of quality buinesses refer each other work.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 12, 2011)

Demoliton companys are always looking for stump grinding when the stumps are too close to fences and paths for them to rip out.


----------

